# Cracked bathroom sink in 2006 Hymer B544



## samsung (Jan 24, 2009)

Whilst at Moreton Camping and Caravan site I noticed a wet floor beneath the bathroom sink after washing. I checked the waste pipe etc and then noticed a small crack around where the waste pipe is located into the sink. Is this a common fault? I have the van booked into Hymer UK in October for a Habitation service and vehicle service so will bring this to their attention, The van has an extended warranty so hopefully this should be covered. Has anyone had similar problems ?>
Thanks
Samsung :lol: 
The habitation and vehicle service was carried out at Hymer UK and the service was very good. The sink is to be replaced under the extended warranty. I know people have had problems in the past but I can't fault the way Hymer have performed.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

samsung said:


> Whilst at Moreton Camping and Caravan site I noticed a wet floor beneath the bathroom sink after washing. I checked the waste pipe etc and then noticed a small crack around where the waste pipe is located into the sink. Is this a common fault? I have the van booked into Hymer UK in October for a Habitation service and vehicle service so will bring this to their attention, The van has an extended warranty so hopefully this should be covered. Has anyone had similar problems ?>
> Thanks
> Samsung


Not a crack in sink but to change the sink you would still face the same problem. So if sink needs replacing you would have to choose smash or knife.

See

>>HERE<<


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Is your sink plastic or steel?

We have a pin hole in one of the sinks which is steel. Can this be repaired????


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

fdhadi said:


> Is your sink plastic or steel?
> 
> We have a pin hole in one of the sinks which is steel. Can this be repaired????


Rough the surface up underneath and put a glass fibre patch over it underneath.

Peter


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Peter :wink:


----------

